# Local Eats - What's in your area/go to?



## Marco (May 22, 2015)

Maria and I love going out every now and then to get eats at new places. I just wanted to get this going to see where forum members love to go to for good eats.

We were at Sakagura, a Japanese Tapas place in Manhattan - NYC on 43rd Street, today. One of our go to's. They don't rush and force feed you to get out so that they can fill your seat with the next paying customer asap. The food is fantastic and the service is great. They also have fancy toilets.

This is the order our food came out

L = miso cod (our # 2 favorite) R = grilled tile fish





Chicken dumplings






Braised pork belly (Our fav on the menu)





Fried chicken





Nori Shrimp rolls





Snow crab fried rice





Earl Grey ice cream (this is the most amazing ice cream we've ever had and the only place we know that has Earl Grey ice cream there was a wafer but i got to excited and ate it before i took the picture)





Full..happy..and content.. to the last bit





Where's your go to?


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2015)

Everything looks very yummy Marco.

We like 5 Guys.
But the last couple of times, it was 4 guys and one girl.
I told them to change the sign.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2015)

Five Guys is awesome. I went to one this past thursday for lunch. I love their cajun fries. Safe to say I was knocked out until i got out of work. I was supposed to have a meeting a couple of hours after lunch and was grateful it pushed until next tuesday! I was't functioning right.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2015)

How much was the meal at Sakagura?


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> How much was the meal at Sakagura?



With tip it was 118 for two (No alcohol). The food is fantastic. The service is great. Not your typically get them in and out model/mentality as with most NYC restaurants. Walk-in are tough during peak times. Peak times reservations should be made at least 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2015)

My SO is thinking more Indian food on Monday ; there are fun, not fancy places in the East Village!!


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> My SO is thinking more Indian food on Monday ; there are fun, not fancy places in the East Village!!



The Dharbar Grill on Lex and third isn't bad and Mint on 50th is ok.

Our usually go to in the village is Boka (awesome korean fried chicken) Robotaya Grill and Ippudo on 4th.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2015)

OK, I still going to prepare the shrimp, potatoes, et al... But your choice.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> OK, I still going to prepare the shrimp, potatoes, et al... But your choice.



Shrimp and potatoes are good. I'm just saying those are our go to's in the village.I eat anything so long as it nothing to exotic!


----------



## Ray (May 24, 2015)

There's an Italian place in the Northern Liberties section of Philly called Modo Mio. It's a BYOB and they take cash only, but you can get a simply fantastic 4-coarse meal there for $23.

Right here in Doylestown is a tiny restaurant - Genevieve's (probably won't sit more than a couple dozen folks) - and she is simply a fantastic chef. I've never had anything there that wasn't spectacular, and she is a master when it comes to fish.

This area of the state and NJ just across the river is loaded with little restaurants that will knock your socks off. That's probably what I'll miss the most when I relocate.


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2015)

I haven't been here long and being by myself in any place I've been not able to go out often. That said there is a small place in the Bridgeton Amish market called shaggs crab and seafood. They also have a place near pennsville open I think all week. This outlet is only open thurs-sat. I love any seafood so an area that has more places in general is going to get my vote! They have lots of fresh seafood and they will cook it to order if you'd like. I like any of their seafood tacos and they make their own fresh salsas. 
In the Utica ny area, it's any restaurant that makes riggies! Mmmmmmm chicken, seafood etc
In central ny there is a family barbecue north of Cortland ny called bobs barbecue. They do the usual fire hall recipe barbecued chicken (and ribs) and they don't stint on marinade or basting and it's always done. They have lots of pies and their key lime is excellent as is their strawberry rhubarb mmmmmmmm
Actually probably most of the rhubarb now probably comes from plants that originated at the house I grew up in! I was buying barbecue and talking pie and they said they would run short on rhubarb as the mother would make pies from what grew out back; my fathers house was up for sale so I dug up a whole bunch of rhubarb plants and traded them for barbecue. 
And though rarely in NYC I was somewhat recently at katz's deli and had a pastrami sandwich; it was excellent and though I was very hungry it took me a while to finish it. I think any meat they have there they make themselves and is high quality
When I was going to school in Ithaca ny there was a Japanese restaurant in college town with sushi that was excellent; no longer there  and in Jackson wy area near where my sister lives is a place called the bunnery which is excellent but many food places there are very high rate
(Man I need some breakfast  )
Oh; and in the Binghamton/triple cities ny area, any place that has hot chicken wings or spiedies is at the top of the list; check out the spiedie fest in bingo or the riggie fest in Utica for a good time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2015)

While in Perth Ontario you should try Ellie's diner and for breakfast have Ellie's smoked salmon eggs Benedict; marbled rye bread lox, cream cheese hollandaise excellent



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone else have a favorite food haunt?


Elmer Nj


----------

